# [solved] pcm100 pc card

## dwhoman

Although it lights up, I believe the card is broken. Bought a new card. Problem solved.

I am having trouble getting a linksys etherfast 10/100 Integrated PC Card pcm100 working. I was getting an error 

```
cs: warning: no high memory space available!
```

 from dmesg when inserting the card with an Ethernet cable attached.  The error stopped when I added 

```
include memory 0x40000000-0x40000fff
```

 to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts. The card network interface still does not show up in ifconfig -a . I'm not sure where to go from here.  

Here is my config.opts file

```

include port 0x100-0x3af

include port 0x3e0-0x4ff

include port 0x820-0x8ff

include port 0xc00-0xcf7

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff

include memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

include memory 0x40000000-0x40000fff

include memory 0xd0000-0xdffff

include memory 0xc0000-0xcffff

include memory 0xc8000-0xcffff

include memory 0xc8000-0xdffff

# These may hurt on FSC.

# include port 0x3c0-0x3d2

# Exclude 0x3d3 as Radeon IGP MCE's if you touch these ports

# include port 0x3d4-0x3df

# High port numbers do not always work...

include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

include port 0xa00-0xaff

```

Here is my make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ 

   http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ 

   http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ 

   ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ 

   http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ 

   http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-cups -bluetooth -gnome -kde X Xaw3d aalib acl alsa apm avahi

 bzip2 cdda cddb crypt dbus directfb

 emacs fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gd

 gif gnutls gstreamer gtk hal ipv6 java jpeg

 jpeg2k ldap mad midi -motif mp3 mysql mmx network-cron

 ncurses nls odbc ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia perl png python 

 qt3 qt4 readline sdl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svga

 tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis

 xinerama xml xv zlib"

LINGUAS="en_US" 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" 

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0"

FEATURES="distcc"

```

Here is the output from lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

tulip                  42408  0 

pcnet_cs               34052  0 

xirc2ps_cs             13704  0 

smc91c92_cs            16656  0 

nmclan_cs               6836  0 

fmvj18x_cs             11016  0 

axnet_cs               13464  0 

3c589_cs                8672  0 

3c574_cs                9624  0 

bridge                 39464  0 

stp                     1840  1 bridge

llc                     4524  2 bridge,stp

quota_v2                3136  0 

bonding                72608  0 

usbnet                 12980  0 

eth1394                12776  0 

i2c_i801                7564  0 

radeon                342260  0 

drm                   120912  1 radeon

firewire_sbp2          12368  0 

firewire_core          36528  1 firewire_sbp2

softcursor              1444  0 

font                    7824  0 

b43                   111868  0 

8390                    7068  1 pcnet_cs

ati_agp                 6128  0 

fbdev                    920  0 

speedstep_lib           4176  0 

snd_intel8x0           25848  0 

snd_ac97_codec         88404  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1308  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                55860  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15548  1 snd_pcm

radeonfb              105572  0 

fb                     38184  2 softcursor,radeonfb

fb_ddc                  1784  1 radeonfb

b43legacy              94876  0 

intel_agp              23548  1 

snd                    41832  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

backlight               3668  1 radeonfb

i2c_algo_bit            4700  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             3400  1 radeonfb

cfbimgblt               2396  1 radeonfb

ehci_hcd               28960  0 

cfbfillrect             3096  1 radeonfb

soundcore               4964  1 snd

agpgart                25824  3 drm,ati_agp,intel_agp

snd_page_alloc          7276  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

Here is the output from lspcmcia -vv

```

Socket 0 Bridge:      [yenta_cardbus]    (bus ID: 0000:02:04.0)

   Configuration:   state: on   ready: yes

         Available IRQs: 3, 4, 5, 6, 10

         Available ioports:   0x00000100 - 0x000003af

                  0x000003e0 - 0x000004ff

                  0x00000820 - 0x000008ff

                  0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                  0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

                  0x00001000 - 0x000017ff

                  0x0000d000 - 0x0000efff

         Available iomem:   0x000c0000 - 0x000fffff

                  0x40000000 - 0x40000fff

                  0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff

                  0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff

```

Here is the output from lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

```

Here the output from dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #8 Sat Jan 30 10:55:06 AKST 2010

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffc9000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc9000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

last_pfn = 0x1ffc9 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-EFFFF uncachable

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

  1 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-combining

  2 disabled

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001ffc9000

 0000000000 - 0000200000 page 4k

 0000200000 - 001fe00000 page 2M

 001fe00000 - 001ffc9000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1ffc9000 @ 7000-d000

ACPI: RSDP 000fdf00 00014 (v00 DELL  )

ACPI: RSDT 1fff0000 00028 (v01 DELL    CPi R   27D30B16 ASL  00000061)

ACPI: FACP 1fff0400 00074 (v01 DELL    CPi R   27D30B16 ASL  00000061)

ACPI: DSDT 1fff0c00 025D8 (v01 INT430 SYSFexxx 00001001 MSFT 0100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1ffff800 00040

511MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 1ffc9000

  low ram: 0 - 1ffc9000

  node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 1ffc9000

  node 0 bootmap 00001000 - 00004ffc

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001ffc9000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0001000000 - 0001743a04]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001743a04]

  #2 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

  #3 [0001744000 - 00017521a0]              BRK ==> [0001744000 - 00017521a0]

  #4 [0000007000 - 0000009000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000009000]

  #5 [0000001000 - 0000005000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000001000 - 0000005000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001ffc9

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001ffc9

On node 0 totalpages: 130920

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c16644f0, node_mem_map c1753000

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 992 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125929 pages, LIFO batch:31

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

APIC: disable apic facility

nr_irqs_gsi: 16

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:deda0000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 129896

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc5 vga=4

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Memory: 511584k/524068k available (4451k kernel code, 12020k reserved, 2110k data, 340k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffa4000 - 0xfffff000   ( 364 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe07c9000 - 0xfffa2000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdffc9000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc1669000 - 0xc16be000   ( 340 kB)

      .data : 0xc1458d27 - 0xc16688e4   (2110 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1458d27   (4451 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

NR_IRQS:288

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2790.444 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x30

console [tty0] enabled

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5580.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=2790444)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic.c:247 native_apic_write_dummy+0x2a/0x35()

Hardware name: Inspiron 5100                   

Modules linked in:

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8

Call Trace:

 [<c101e20b>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x5e/0x8a

 [<c101e241>] ? warn_slowpath_null+0xa/0xc

 [<c1010f9a>] ? native_apic_write_dummy+0x2a/0x35

 [<c100b34e>] ? intel_init_thermal+0xa6/0x11c

 [<c100b206>] ? mce_intel_feature_init+0x8/0x4a

 [<c1694e8a>] ? mcheck_init+0x1fc/0x284

 [<c1693a9c>] ? identify_cpu+0x33a/0x34a

 [<c1099aae>] ? proc_register+0xcd/0x111

 [<c166f311>] ? identify_boot_cpu+0xa/0x19

 [<c166f34b>] ? check_bugs+0x8/0xd0

 [<c167d2f2>] ? proc_sys_init+0xc/0x23

 [<c1669622>] ? start_kernel+0x23f/0x24c

---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22 ]---

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20090521

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfcfae, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xbf80-0xbf9f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xbf40-0xbf5f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xbf20-0xbf3f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4fffc00-0xf4ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

* this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0880-08bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x1f0-0x1f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x3f4-0x3f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x170-0x177]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x374-0x377]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xbfa0-0xbfaf]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0003ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xb800-0xb8ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xbc40-0xbc7f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xf4fff800-0xf4fff9ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xf4fff400-0xf4fff4ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10 io port: [0xb400-0xb4ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14 io port: [0xb080-0xb0ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe8000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0xc000-0xc0ff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xfcff0000-0xfcffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfc000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xe8000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfaffe000-0xfaffffff]

pci 0000:02:01.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfaffc000-0xfaffdfff]

pci 0000:02:02.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:02.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:02:04.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x000fff]

pci 0000:02:04.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:04.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:02:04.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfaffb800-0xfaffbfff]

pci 0000:02:04.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xfaff4000-0xfaff7fff]

pci 0000:02:04.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:04.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:02:04.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf6000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:02: io resource (0x800-0x805) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp 00:02: io resource (0x808-0x80f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp 00:03: io resource (0x806-0x807) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp 00:03: io resource (0x810-0x85f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp 00:03: io resource (0x860-0x87f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x1fff0000-0x1fffffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedfffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x8e0-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:02.0

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xe8000000-0xefffffff

pci 0000:02:04.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:02:04.0:   IO window: 0x00d000-0x00d0ff

pci 0000:02:04.0:   IO window: 0x00d400-0x00d4ff

pci 0000:02:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x20000000-0x23ffffff

pci 0000:02:04.0:   MEM window: 0x28000000-0x2bffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xefff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf6000000-0xfbffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x20000000-0x23ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:02:04.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

pci 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xfc000000-0xfdffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xe8000000-0xefffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xf6000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0x20000000-0x23ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xd0ff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 io:  [0xd400-0xd4ff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0x20000000-0x23ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x28000000-0x2bffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

apm: BIOS not found.

microcode: CPU0 sig=0xf29, pf=0x4, revision=0x1a

Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

fuse init (API version 7.12)

JFS: nTxBlock = 3997, nTxLock = 31978

SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

msgmni has been set to 999

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.14 21/02/2005 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

intel_rng: FWH not detected

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button [SBTN]

processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (59 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24cb rev 0x02)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 < hdc5 hdc6 >

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

b44 0000:02:01.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:01.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0d:56:ae:af:b8

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.10

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.10

ohci1394 0000:02:04.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[faffb800-faffbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: CardBus bridge found [1028:0149]

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: TI: mfunc 0x00001002, devctl 0x64

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0478, PCI irq 11

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: Socket status: 30000010

pci_bus 0000:02: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #02 to #06

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xd000 - 0xefff

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xd000-0xefff: clean.

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff

yenta_cardbus 0000:02:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55

usbcore: registered new interface driver mdc800

mdc800: v0.7.5 (30/10/2000):USB Driver for Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2010-01-30 16:04:23 UTC (1264867463)

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xf6000000-0xfbffffff:

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x254ab1, caps: 0x804713/0x0

 excluding 0xf6000000-0xfbffffff

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0x20000000-0x23ffffff: excluding 0x20000000-0x23ffffff

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: warning: no high memory space available!

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[464fc000158a8481]

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly on device 22:5.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 340k freed

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-02:1023]  GUID[005042a114308541]

udev: starting version 146

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 128 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xf4fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x1000-0x17ff: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff:

b43legacy-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found

b43legacy-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 1, Type 2, Revision 1

b43legacy-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43legacy-phy0 debug: Radio initialized

b43legacy-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Broadcom 43xx-legacy driver loaded [ Features: PID, Firmware-ID: FW10 ]

 excluding 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff:

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

radeonfb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=230.00 Mhz, System=180.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 35000

 excluding 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0x40000000-0x40000fff:

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

 excluding 0x40000000-0x40001fff

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50302 usecs (2424 samples)

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: J04643150XD             

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon 4c57 "LW"

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

eth1394: eth1: IPv4 over IEEE 1394 (fw-host0)

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.5.0 (November 4, 2008)

bonding: MII link monitoring set to 100 ms

Bridge firewalling registered

Adding 1060280k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1060280k 

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: card ejected from slot 0

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.15 (Feb 27, 2007)

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: card ejected from slot 0

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=08ec, idProduct=0020

usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 4-3: Product: Mini TravelDrive

usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Memorex

usb 4-3: SerialNumber: 0A31F17141905921

usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Memorex  Mini TravelDrive 6.51 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1944383 512-byte logical blocks: (995 MB/949 MiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

```

Here is the output from ifconfig -a 

```

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:56:ae:af:b8  

          inet addr:000.000.00.000  Bcast:000.000.000.000 Mask:000.000.0.0 #edited 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:7 

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 46-4F-C0-00-15-8A-84-81-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1512 (1.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1512 (1.4 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4b:63:b9:1b  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-90-4B-63-B9-1B-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

